# Attempted House Break In!



## ABbuggin (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, that must of been the scariest part of my life. I was home alone and 4 people were trying to break in my house (trying to break the doors). They were all my age or older (I'm 19). I can't talk much right now, the cops want to talk to me. But just wanted to let you all know that I'm ok. Thank God the cops got here basically, in minutes.

I'll update later.


----------



## ismart (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow! That is insane! :blink: I'm glad your okay! Be safe Andrew!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, protect our babies!




and been there, seen that!


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 19, 2010)

Boy am I glad that's over. As I said before, I am perfectly fine, the the would-be robbers never got inside the house. There were 4 of them. Two were lookouts, the the others were trying to break in. While on the phone with 911, I was able to give near perfect and very detailed descriptions of each person, only a picture would of been better.  The cops caught one of them, and they are pretty positive that she (one female) will squeal.  

It was for sure a nerve wracking experience. I was able to keep my cool fairly well, but I will admit, when I heard them trying to enter I was shaking so bad I couldn't talk and almost dropped the phone while talking with 911. I made sure to thank the officers a lot because they (3-4 cars) arrived in under 5 minutes. :blink: Without their quick arrival, the group would of for sure entered the house.


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, I can imagen how scary that was. I hate it when people are at the door when I'm home alone but this would be insane...

Better have a crowbar for those situations.


----------



## ismart (Mar 19, 2010)

Forget the cops next time, just call rick! :gunsmilie: :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 19, 2010)

Or do it yourself R  FL.


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2010)

I am glad it ended well for you. That must be a record for a police response. I hope you have some means to protect yourself in your home. Next time they might make it in. And some people wonder why I own firearms, and your experience Andrew is one reason why I do. Bad news for anyone who tried that while I was home. Again, glad it worked out and you're safe. A broad daylight breaking and entering isn't very common.



idolomantis said:


> Wow, I can imagen how scary that was. I hate it when people are at the door when I'm home alone but this would be insane...
> 
> Better have a crowbar for those situations.


Around here the bad guy probably has a gun. A crowbar, baseball bat, etc is just a good way to get yourself killed. If criminals are going to have guns you better believe that I am going to as well. I refuse to be a victim.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. This happened right about at noon.

It sure was a frightening experience, one I wish to never go through again. 3 of the people were about my height, but one was for sure much larger (taller/muscular) than me. Not sure what would of happened if they actually came inside the house. I don't own a firearm larger than an air rifle, and I had forgotten about the axe that was inside (I go camping a lot, that's why it was indoors). I will say that I had grown "comfortable" in my neighborhood. I've been living here for 15 years.

I am extremely grateful to the near immediate response of the police. I guess that's one of the benefits of living so close to a station.


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> It sure was a frightening experience, one I wish to never go through again. 3 of the people were about my height, but one was for sure much larger (taller/muscular) than me. Not sure what would of happened if they actually came inside the house. I don't own a firearm larger than an air rifle, and I had forgotten about the axe that was inside (I go camping a lot, that's why it was indoors).
> 
> I am extremely grateful the to near immediate response of the police. I guess that's one of the benefits of living so close to a station.


When I lived in Raleigh I worked with the police for my job. Sometimes they could take 2+ hours to show up. Now of course that wouldn't be the case (I hope not) in your situation but I am still amazed they got there that fast. Often times they are too late. In your case I would have went for the air rifle. At first glance I doubt some punk kids wouuld realize it was just an air rifle.

I wonder why they were trying to get into your house in the daytime.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I'm sure the fact that it was in progress with me home alone inside made it a high priority situation. I did think about self defense, when they started trying to break in, but up to that point I had good control over myself. When I heard them actually trying to enter, I really started to shake badly and lost my focus on the situation. I've never been in this kind of situation before, and being home alone, trapped upstairs and outnumbered 4-1 didn't help matters (the air rifle and axe were downstairs also).

I catch details very well and am very observant, so the cops have a very very good description of the quad. I was actually on the phone as I was looking at them. I even mentioned the style of fade on their jeans and their hairstyles.  

My mother, brother and sister had left only 15 minutes earlier. They leave every Friday at 11:30. Because they started right after they had left, I'm pretty sure they have been doing their homework for the past few weeks and just didn't realize that I was home.


----------



## neps (Mar 19, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that this happened to you!

One thing that you might wish to consider for the future, in addition to home defense, is some kind of home surveillance camera. Such devices can be run from a PC and, coupled with appropriate software, can even send you email or cell phone messages informing you if motion is detected in the field of view.


----------



## revmdn (Mar 19, 2010)

Very sorry to hear this Andrew. The house needs a shotgun.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty scary! Never have I had my house broken into, but at my old house at 4am some guy came banging on our door looking for some gang member.. I lived next door to a crack house.

I hope you don't have that happen ever again!


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 19, 2010)

Rick said:


> Around here the bad guy probably has a gun. A crowbar, baseball bat, etc is just a good way to get yourself killed. If criminals are going to have guns you better believe that I am going to as well. I refuse to be a victim.


Oh please, guns don't mean instant god mode. A blunt weapon is very useful if you play smart.

If there's a corner near the door were ONE is comming trough you can hide and swing something hard in his face.

Against several criminals with guns it's a bit more tricky. Especially if they stay together.

I have read a lot of stories of REGULAR people who aren't especially skilled in a martial arts taking out one to several armed criminals by just using their brains and a weapon such as a hammer or crowbar.

If they already have a gun pointed at you then, yeah, then you should give it up.

I'd refuse to be a victim aswell and yet I do not have a gun.


----------



## sbugir (Mar 19, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> Oh please, guns don't mean instant god mode. A blunt weapon is very useful if you play smart.
> 
> If there's a corner near the door were ONE is comming trough you can hide and swing something hard in his face.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've been robbed a few times B)


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 19, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Sounds like you've been robbed a few times B)


Twice, But last time was eight years ago in a vactaion, so obviously I wasn't really able to do anything. And I don't want to be robbed either. But I've heard of people getting rid of their pests by the way I described. Brains&gt;raw force.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks guys.  You can bet I am sure glad its over. This wont scar me mentally, but I will be for sure much more aware of my surroundings from now on.


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 20, 2010)

Dang. Glad you're okay.

I think that if you let them know there was somebody home...they probably would have aborted the attempt and left since they didn't get in already. Wouldn't recommend that to a woman or girl though...

Wether you have firearms or not, know where there are other options like baseball bats, knives, etc. are in case you need to be on the offensive.


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> Twice, But last time was eight years ago in a vactaion, so obviously I wasn't really able to do anything. And I don't want to be robbed either. But I've heard of people getting rid of their pests by the way I described. Brains&gt;raw force.





idolomantis said:


> Oh please, guns don't mean instant god mode. A blunt weapon is very useful if you play smart.
> 
> If there's a corner near the door were ONE is comming trough you can hide and swing something hard in his face.
> 
> ...


You've been watching too many movies. I'll leave the John Wayne stuff to you then. I'll keep my distance from a criminal. Last option is to go hands on. And owning firearms for protection and sport doesn't make me stupid or unable to use my brain.  I guess I just don't have a victim mentality.

Yes Andrew, your house has been cased. You guys should take some time to try and figure out why they chose your house. Did you say they caught one of them? I hope they catch all four of those scumbags. One of them may even live near you. I'm really glad it ended well. You did a good job. I bet you had one massive adrenelin dump!


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 20, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yes Andrew, your house has been cased. You guys should take some time to try and figure out why they chose your house. Did you say they caught one of them? I hope they catch all four of those scumbags. One of them may even live near you. I'm really glad it ended well. You did a good job. I bet you had one massive adrenelin dump!


Lol, you could say my heartbeat raised during that occasion. Turns out there have been a lot of break ins very recently in the area. I didn't recognize any of the group, but the cops said they they probably lived in the adjacent neighborhood. They did catch one, and the cops were very positive that she would spill the beans. The cops told me that they would call the house to let me know if they catch the others.

I am very glad that I was home instead of my younger brother and sister, or even my mother. I'm not sure that they would of kept a cool head during the situation or not. Often times that's the deciding factor in a survival situation.


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> Lol, you could say my heartbeat raised during that occasion. Turns out there have been a lot of break ins very recently in the area. I didn't recognize any of the group, but the cops said they they probably lived in the adjacent neighborhood. They did catch one, and the cops were very positive that she would spill the beans. The cops told me that they would call the house to let me know if they catch the others.
> 
> I am very glad that I was home instead of my younger brother and sister, or even my mother. I'm not sure that they would of kept a cool head during the situation or not. Often times that's the deciding factor in a survival situation.


Yeah. If it were me I wouldn't want to leave the house for awhile just in case.


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 20, 2010)

Rick said:


> You've been watching too many movies. I'll leave the John Wayne stuff to you then. I'll keep my distance from a criminal. Last option is to go hands on. And owning firearms for protection and sport doesn't make me stupid or unable to use my brain.  I guess I just don't have a victim mentality.


Those movies are unrealistic. I do not watch crappy movies or play stupid games. I am talking about real life situations.

I never stated that using a gun was dumb, nor did I say you should charge a criminal head on.

I also never said that you have to be uncauthful when a criminal is in your house. I just stated that people without guns also can properly defend themselves, their family and property.

If I had a fire arm I would also use that instead of a hammer or something. But if i'd notice a guy comming in trough the back door and I knew it wasn't my neighbour or something, Yeah, then I'd refuse to play victim aswell.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 20, 2010)

I think u should of thrown a couple of mantis girls in their faces




haha a little joviality there! Theres nothing like being scared out of your wits is there Andrew!??! Don't really need an answer to that, I've been robbed and broke into twice. Not a pretty site! At the time I wasn't into guns, but now, better have on a helmet when entering my house! They call me the HeadHunter! :tt2:


----------



## aje88 (Apr 7, 2010)

next time just let your mantids out. they outa teach them a lesson. the enemy is to slow for the mantids lightning fast strike.now thats what i call home defense

:tank: &lt; mantid :helpsmilie: &lt; enemy


----------

